# why is there a "+" in my kernel version string

## Geddy Leon

I built my own kernel from source - it works, but I noticed:

```

$ uname -a

Linux dell_laptop 2.6.38.2+ #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 8 16:13:24 PDT 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Why "2.6.38.2+" ? What determines if there is a "+" sign? Can I control that somehow?  I don't think the genkernel generated kernels had a "+".

Thanks

----------

## cach0rr0

this is normal, i cant remember what exactly controls it, but...

check out the Makefile ? include/config/kernel.release ?

----------

## s4e8

If the git tree doesn't end-up a tag, it will add a plus sign. It means this version plus something.

----------

## Geddy Leon

I see. I wonder what I added. I cloned a kernel tree from kernel.org, then made a 2.6.38.2 branch from the tag

```

$ git checkout -b br_2.6.38.2 v2.6.38.2 

```

Then I configured the kernel, compiled kernel and modules and installed them both. During kernel compile some new files are generated including 

../include/linux/version.h which has the kernel version but, not sure where the "+" sign comes in from.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> git tree doesn't end-up a tag
> 
> 

 

do you mean I should tag my own branch ?

I think I'd like to get rid of the "+".

----------

## kernelOfTruth

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19333918/dont-add-to-linux-kernel-version

 *Quote:*   

> The plus sign at the end of your version string is there as an indicator that the kernel was built from modified sources (that is, there were non-committed changes). This is also indicated by the comments in scripts/setlocalversion.
> 
> To avoid the '+' being appended despite having a dirty working directory, simply set LOCALVERSION explicityly when running make:
> 
> make LOCALVERSION=
> ...

 

----------

